# Convert 29er or buy CX Bike?



## NC2WA (Mar 28, 2008)

After reading the "What Do You Commute On?" thread and seeing the wide variety of bikes folks ride over the variable terrain/weather/distance of their commutes, I'm impressed. :thumbsup:
Still I wonder about my specific situation, see below and please offer any advice, thanks!

Distance: 33 miles round-trip
Weather: 4 seasons climate: Eastern WA State, short cold winter days and strong winds are the worst features - very little snow.
Mostly flat roads w/couple of hills, gravel options too.

I've own a road bike, a full-susp 26" MTB, and a hardtail 29" MTB. 
Over the summer I commuted on my road bike and it's fine - but has no fender/rack eyelets! Plus it's a nice bike and I'd hate to trash it over the winter...

Option 1: get a mid-level CX bike and sell the 29er, looking at the Raleigh RX. Will it be difficult putting rack/fenders on bike like this? Seems like a nice option: bigger tires, cross geometry, still fast on roads. 

Option 2: convert the 29er to a commuter. Full coverage fenders might be a challenge. I think I can mount some 700x35 tires on the rims (have a spare wheelset). Maybe get a seatpost rack. This option costs less but I think the MTB would be slower.

Opinions? Advice?
Thanks,
JSC


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in exactly the same boat. Same bikes, same weather and commute distance. I thought you were doing the Jedi mind trick on me. Anyway, I want to keep my 29er. If I put fenders and rack on it I think I'd quit using it and I love this bike for rides I don't need full suspension on.

I'm looking at a couple of cross bikes too. Bikes direct has some nice ones for 700-800. Performance has some also in the same range. The Bikes direct has a little better set up at a quick glance but Performance has such great warranty. Tough call.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

you could always throw cross or road tires on the cx bike, add fenders and light and use it that way for now. after cross season get a cross bike cheaper.

or a touring bike...


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a MTBer recently getting into road biking. I run a rigid SS 29er on the trails and some running errands and tooling around town some. I have it geared around 76 inches for around town and 55 for trail use. Anyhow I have a Cheep Hi-Ten framed road bike for commuting and I like it, but I think my 29er would be fine with some 700c tires.

I would say try some 35's on the 29er, I might be a hair slower as its a way more upright position, but you could put some drops or some Jones bars on it and it would be a rather comfy ride!


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*The*

wheelbase, geometry and heft of a 29er HT really isnt conducive to road riding. I converted my niner EMD for commute duty and it worked but compared to my swobo crosby, the crosbys a blast.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I used to have a similar commute in northern Colorado, which seems to have similar winters. I tried commuting on my rigid 29er. I got a seatpost rack, skinnier tires and everything. I really preferred a more road oriented bike.


----------



## NC2WA (Mar 28, 2008)

I was almost decided on modifying the 29er, got some spare 32X700c tires (Vittoria Randoneur) and MTB fenders I can slap on.

But after riding the road bike (2009 Jamis Xenith w/ DT Swiss RR415 rims & 240 hubs) to/from work it is seems like it really is the better choice. Time is a concern.

I'd buy these fenders (crud roadracer mark II):
Crud
Perhaps put the 32's on too, not sure they'll fit tho...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

In my experience Crud fenders will not work with tires larger than 23 mm. I sold mine for that reason, because most of my bikes have 25s or larger. SKS RaceBlades will work on larger tires but are not as protective.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Pablo said:


> ...I tried commuting on my rigid 29er. I got a seatpost rack, skinnier tires and everything. I really preferred a more road oriented bike.


Yep, road type bike is way faster doesn't matter what you do to the MTB. I used to ride my MTB on paved path for exercise...slow and not fun.


----------



## Minnesnowtan (Sep 28, 2008)

Get a Salsa Casseroll. Salsa Cycles | Bikes | Casseroll

It's a nice road bike with room for 38mm tires under full fenders.

Or a Jamis Bossanova if you want disc brakes.

Check out one of my pages: roadbikes
That should give you some good information.

And get a dynohub for lighting.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I decided against the Cx bike and converted the 29er. Haven't needed it for rain commute and tomorrow I have a fast easier Mtb ride and want my 29er. That's what I was worried about. I do most my riding of the 29er when it's too wet to road bike and I don't want to go do more difficult terrain because it's raining. That's why there are never enough bikes.


----------

